# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  شكر على المحاولة الاولى

## د.شيماء عطاالله

شكري  على محاولتك الاولى يا NeeNa

واكيد سوف يتلوها محاولات أخرى لك

وكذلك لزميلاتك

مع ا لعلم بأن هذا الباب مثل غيره فتوح للطلبة أيضا

----------

